
Chrome (Canary) Now Only Shows Domain Info (Instead of Full URL) - carlsednaoui
https://twitter.com/CarlSednaoui/status/456158531746426880
======
J_Darnley
Well... I see the next Firefox "feature" that will need to be disabled.

------
carlsednaoui
You can still access the full URL by clicking on the domain name. Here's an
example:
[http://imgur.com/eOLruTn,9VvjbEJ#1](http://imgur.com/eOLruTn,9VvjbEJ#1)

------
ToastyMallows
Will there be an option to turn this off?

~~~
carlsednaoui
Yes, there's an option called "Enable origin chip in Omnibox" which you can
set to disabled.

This option is available via the Chrome flags: chrome://flags/

~~~
ToastyMallows
Thank you sir! I think it does look nice but I don't think I want that
functionality.

